
130 Environmental Groups Call For An End To Capitalism - mrfusion
http://dailycaller.com/2014/07/23/130-environmental-groups-call-for-an-end-to-capitalism/
======
weddpros
My opinion: let's try true democracy first, where people don't feel helpless
and can change the world together.

Think Ancient Greece democracy, not the "democracy" they sold us. In any
country, if you think "a majority of people cannot have a real direct and
strong impact on political matters", there's a good chance it shouldn't be
called a democracy...

If that's not enough, the people may then choose an alternative economic
system...

~~~
Millennium
Ancient Greek democracy restricted the vote to males in a ruling class.

~~~
weddpros
okay, we can make it more modern... But democracy is not only voting, there
were no professional politicians in Athens's democracy (during 200 years).

